

Writing the Perfect Job Description - johndbritton
http://pith.org/notes/2011/12/15/writing-the-perfect-job-description/

======
citadrianne
Had to do this recently. Reminded me of writing my college essays. So much to
say, but it all sounds so cheesy when you write it out.

